# 97 maxima-radiator support



## jwe0293 (Nov 4, 2009)

the lower radiator support on my maxima is rotted out and i was wondering on how to fix this? also how long do you think it will take?


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

The lower support will be a job for a panel shop unless you are a good welder, they would probably need the car for about 3 days to repair and re paint. Make sure to rustproof inside of crossmember once repaired.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Yes, exactly as stated by pulsar86. The radiator core support is spot-welded in place. You'd have to break the welds and put the new one in and weld it back in place.


----------



## jwe0293 (Nov 4, 2009)

one last question, do you need to take apart the front end of the car in order to fix this?


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Bumper cover, bumper, brackets, and all lights come off. Support the motor and remove the front bolts for the crossmember. Horns and hood latch come off. You may be able to just support the radiator and AC condenser up.


----------

